# Stalking



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Da qualche giorno sto ricevendo chiamate sul cellulare da uno sconosciuto/a. Chiamate e sms. Il numero è visibile, non ho mai risposto né richiamato, chiaro sia uno scherzo stupido. C'è un modo di rintracciare a chi appartiene il numero evitando di andare a fare denuncia alla polizia? Merci.


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno sto ricevendo chiamate sul cellulare da uno sconosciuto/a. Chiamate e sms. Il numero è visibile, non ho mai risposto né richiamato, chiaro sia uno scherzo stupido. C'è un modo di rintracciare a chi appartiene il numero evitando di andare a fare denuncia alla polizia? Merci.


legale penso proprio di no ... 


*Art. 660.
Molestia o disturbo alle persone.*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno sto ricevendo chiamate sul cellulare da uno sconosciuto/a. Chiamate e sms. Il numero è visibile, non ho mai risposto né richiamato, chiaro sia uno scherzo stupido. C'è un modo di rintracciare a chi appartiene il numero evitando di andare a fare denuncia alla polizia? Merci.


legale no, a meno che il numero di cellulare non sia in elenco (prova con le pagine bianche)
o prova a digitare il numero su google... magari l'ha inserito da qualche parte...


----------



## ranatan (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno sto ricevendo chiamate sul cellulare da uno sconosciuto/a. Chiamate e sms. Il numero è visibile, non ho mai risposto né richiamato, chiaro sia uno scherzo stupido. C'è un modo di rintracciare a chi appartiene il numero evitando di andare a fare denuncia alla polizia? Merci.


Ciao bella.
Non credo sia possibile rintracciare il numero. Ma che tipo di sms ricevi? Non è che magari questa persona ha un numero sbagliato e crede di scrivere a qualcuno diverso da te?
In ogni modo al massimo puoi sempre bloccare il suo numero.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao bella.
> Non credo sia possibile rintracciare il numero. Ma che tipo di sms ricevi? *Non è che magari questa persona ha un numero sbagliato e crede di scrivere a qualcuno diverso da te?*
> In ogni modo al massimo puoi sempre bloccare il suo numero.


me lo sono chiesto anch'io se non risponde non lo saprà mai. a meno che ci siano chiari riferimenti a lei nei messaggi


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Ciao bella.*
> Non credo sia possibile rintracciare il numero. Ma che tipo di sms ricevi? Non è che magari questa persona ha un numero sbagliato e crede di scrivere a qualcuno diverso da te?
> In ogni modo al massimo puoi sempre bloccare il suo numero.


Azz... gli sms iniziano proprio così... Lo so lo so che tu non c'entri  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il primo diceva che voleva conoscermi, il secondo (ieri sera) chiedeva che stavo facendo. Quello che mi inquieta è che sappia che sono una donna, senza avere mai sentito la mia voce. Continuo a pensare che sia qualcuno/a che mi conosce, ma le motivazioni mi sfuggono. Comunque alla prossima chiamata andrò alla polizia. Si sa mai...


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... gli sms iniziano proprio così... Lo so lo so che tu non c'entri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ho capito scusa.
ma hai mai risposto?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ho capito scusa.
> ma hai mai risposto?


No.


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... gli sms iniziano proprio così... Lo so lo so che tu non c'entri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Approvo e condivido ... mai sottovalutare i piccoli segnali


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No.


ma magari è uno che sbaglia numero.
che cosa gli dici alla polizia?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma magari è uno che sbaglia numero.
> che cosa gli dici alla polizia?


Bru, a distanza di una settimana tre chiamate e due sms... non è uno (o una) che sbaglia numero


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Mk*

Non hai nessun modo per rintracciare legalmente il numero....!Non cancellare sia le chiamate che sms...chiaramente è qualcuno che ti conosce personalemente....o conto terzi....dovresti specificarmi il contenuto.......!!


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bru, a distanza di una settimana tre chiamate e due sms... non è uno (o una) che sbaglia numero


ma se non gli hai mai risposto magari quello è convinto di mandarlo ad un'altra.
magari tu ti fai menate e questo sbaglia numero.
io risponderei


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Appunto*

Appunto....rispondi e vedi qual'è il tenore delle risposte....e se ha una conoscenza diretta....!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma magari è uno che sbaglia numero.
> che cosa gli dici alla polizia?


Brugule' tieni presente che MK in casa e' una donna sola con una bambina ... in giro ci sono troppi pazzi


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai nessun modo per rintracciare legalmente il numero....!Non cancellare sia le chiamate che sms...*chiaramente è qualcuno che ti conosce personalemente....o conto terzi..*..dovresti specificarmi il contenuto.......!!


E' quello che penso anch'io Oscuro. Il primo sms diceva che voleva conoscermi, quello di ieri sera chiedeva che stavo facendo. Sempre con lo stesso numero.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Mk*

Fai presente che educatamente ma con fermezza che non sei interessata a nessuna conoscenza....a maggior ragione con persone sconosciute che non specificano le modalità ed il perchè abbiano un num di cell privato....rappresenta che se ancora inportunata ti recherai dalla polizia per tutelare la tua privacy e tranquillità....ed in questo caso risalire al disturbatore...sarà decisamente semplice e rapido!!!!


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugule' tieni presente che MK in casa e' una donna sola con una bambina ... in giro ci sono troppi pazzi


 
ho capito marì..pure io sono una donna che vive sola, mi è capitato che mi suonasse il cell..numero mai visto e era qualcuno  che aveva sbagliato.
cmq non so, è che io sono ottimista per natura


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai presente che educatamente ma con fermezza che non sei interessata a nessuna conoscenza....a maggior ragione con persone sconosciute che non specificano le modalità ed il perchè abbiano un num di cell privato....rappresenta che se ancora inportunata ti recherai dalla polizia per tutelare la tua privacy e tranquillità....ed in questo caso risalire al disturbatore...sarà decisamente semplice e rapido!!!!


Ok, grazie.


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho capito marì..pure io sono una donna che vive sola, mi è capitato che mi suonasse il cell..numero mai visto e era qualcuno  che aveva sbagliato.
> cmq non so, è che io sono ottimista per natura


Bisogna essere prudenti, e di questi tempi: Molto prudenti.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisogna essere prudenti, e di questi tempi: Molto prudenti.


Vero Marì, vero. Di natura sono ottimista pure io però...


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Mk*

Tranquillizzati...cmq...da ciò che racconti...non è un tipo pericoloso...!!!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillizzati...cmq...da ciò che racconti...non è un tipo pericoloso...!!!


Sperem... tipo o tipa che sia...


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sperem... tipo o tipa che sia...












   ipotizzi una donna??


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ipotizzi una donna??


Un uomo che va al cucco (sempre che sia quella la motivazione) se non rispondi non ti richiama...


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Un uomo che va al cucco (sempre che sia quella la motivazione) se non rispondi non ti richiama...


e quindi una donna che ti broccola??


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi una donna che ti broccola??




















   no, una donna che vuole rompere...


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> no, una donna che vuole rompere...


ahhh.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma se dice di volerti conoscere..magari è una lesbica


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*....*

Escluderei una donna....!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho capito marì..pure io sono una donna che vive sola, mi è capitato che mi suonasse il cell..numero mai visto e era qualcuno  che aveva sbagliato.
> cmq non so, è che io sono ottimista per natura


Pure io.

Vivio sola con figlia... suona il callulare mica la porta


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> no, una donna che vuole rompere...


In America ricordo che si vendevono dei fischietti fatti apposta per l'occasione ... da noi non si usano? ... ce ne sono in vendita?!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ahhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   ... tutto può essere, però chi c***o le ha dato il mio numero di telefono?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> In America ricordo che si vendevono dei fischietti fatti apposta per l'occasione ... da noi non si usano? ... ce ne sono in vendita?!


What?


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ... tutto può essere, però chi c***o le ha dato il mio numero di telefono?


qualcuno al quale hai smerigliato i cabasisi forse??


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> What?


SIIIIIIIiii non ne hai mai sentito parlare?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno al quale hai smerigliato i cabasisi forse??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io.
> 
> Vivio sola con figlia... *suona il callulare mica la porta*


appunto.
secondo me è allarmismo inutile.
senza considerare che si parla di 3 telefonate in un mese. non in 10 minuti.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIiii non ne hai mai sentito parlare?


No.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto.
> secondo me è allarmismo inutile.
> senza considerare che si parla di 3 telefonate in un mese. non in 10 minuti.


Certo Angelo, ma alla prossima  telefonata agisco.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo Angelo, ma alla prossima telefonata agisco.


in che modo? con la polizia postale?
secondo me ti ridono in faccia. e forse giustamente. che gli dici? "in un mese mi ha chiamato 4 volte un numero a cui non ho mai risposto?"


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo Angelo, ma alla prossima  telefonata agisco.


Comprati un fischietto, anche quelli da stadio vanno bene


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Angelo*

Infatti messa in questi termini...non c'è alcun estremo....e cmq basta un semplice commissariato o comando dei c.c.!!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che modo? con la polizia postale?
> secondo me ti ridono in faccia. e forse giustamente. che gli dici? "in un mese mi ha chiamato 4 volte un numero a cui non ho mai risposto?"


No no la polizia normale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comprati un fischietto, anche quelli da stadio vanno bene


e due fumogeni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No no la polizia normale.


che si comporterà come la polizia postale.
ho questa sensazione mk. diciamocelo. non ti si filano. questo/a t'ha chiamato, non hai risposto. t'ha mandato sms, non hai risposto. potrebbe essere uno che sbaglia numero. esattamente cos'hai in mano per andare alla polizia? di cosa lo denunci? di telefonarti? e se il numero gliel'hai dato tu e non te ne ricordi? se è qualcuno che conosci e che ha cambiato numero e si è dimenticato di dirtelo?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che si comporterà come la polizia postale.
> ho questa sensazione mk. diciamocelo. non ti si filano. questo/a t'ha chiamato, non hai risposto. t'ha mandato sms, non hai risposto. potrebbe essere uno che sbaglia numero. esattamente cos'hai in mano per andare alla polizia? di cosa lo denunci? di telefonarti? e se il numero gliel'hai dato tu e non te ne ricordi? se è qualcuno che conosci e che ha cambiato numero e si è dimenticato di dirtelo?


se dò il numero a qualcuno non mi manda un sms con scritto "ciao bella ci possiamo conoscere?", ti pare?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Angelo*

In effetti è come dici tu...non c'è alcun estremo di reato!!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti è come dici tu...non c'è alcun estremo di reato!!


ok ok devo aspettare che mi tampini sotto casa


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*....*

Devi aspettar che la faccia fuori dal vasetto...cmq se rispondi come ti ho detto....ci penserà 3 volte!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> se dò il numero a qualcuno non mi manda un sms con scritto "ciao bella ci possiamo conoscere?", ti pare?


potrebbe averlo fatto per scherzo.
potrebbe essere un pirla che si è inventato un numero a caso e ha inviato un sms.
potrebbe stare dall'altra parte dell'italia se non del mondo.
ripeto la domanda: esattamente cos'hai in mano? con quale motivazione ti presenti alla polizia? "voglio sporgere denuncia contro un ignoto che mi telefona" "la minaccia?" "no" "la ricatta?" "no" "che le ha detto?" "non lo so, non ho mai risposto"
come minimo ti mandano via di malomodo.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> se dò il numero a qualcuno non mi manda un sms con scritto "ciao bella ci possiamo conoscere?", ti pare?


ma scusa , rispondi no ?! Potrebbe anche essere qualcuno che sbaglia numero o qualche ragazzino ! Ndo sta il pericolo se rispondi ad una chiamata ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti è come dici tu...non c'è alcun estremo di reato!!


direi proprio di no.
se va dai carabinieri finalmente saranno loro a scrivere una barzelletta.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potrebbe averlo fatto per scherzo.
> potrebbe essere un pirla che si è inventato un numero a caso e ha inviato un sms.
> potrebbe stare dall'altra parte dell'italia se non del mondo.
> ripeto la domanda: esattamente cos'hai in mano? con quale motivazione ti presenti alla polizia? "voglio sporgere denuncia contro un ignoto che mi telefona" "la minaccia?" "no" "la ricatta?" "no" "che le ha detto?" "non lo so, non ho mai risposto"
> come minimo ti mandano via di malomodo.


L'avvocato penalista amico mio la pensa in altro modo. Comunque lede la mia privacy. Vediamo, magari la smette.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma scusa , rispondi no ?! Potrebbe anche essere qualcuno che sbaglia numero o qualche ragazzino ! Ndo sta il pericolo se rispondi ad una chiamata ?


i telefoni d'oggi sono molto invadenti sai? magari le sferra un cartone


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma scusa , rispondi no ?! Potrebbe anche essere qualcuno che sbaglia numero o qualche ragazzino ! Ndo sta il pericolo se rispondi ad una chiamata ?


è quello che dico io!!
se poi è un pirla sbatti giù e chiuso


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Angelo*

Diciamo...che non è neanche così martellante....insooma due in una settimana piuttosto riservato.....!é Un uomo...che ha un minimo di interesse...che ha chiesto il tuo num. di cell...e stà buttando l'amo per vedere la tua predisposizione!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'avvocato penalista amico mio la pensa in altro modo. Comunque lede la mia privacy. Vediamo, magari la smette.


 
lede la tua privacy?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   come, telefonandoti? 
sto male, non posso farcela davvero.
certo emme, perdona la sincerità, se ti viene in mente di parlare con un avvocato di una cosa del genere, significa che ultimamente sei annoiata. diversamente avresti fatto quello che avrebbe fatto chiunque altro. avresti risposto anziché tirar su un film del genere, che neanche una ragazzina.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Le telefonate*

poi arrivano di notte, o di sera tardi...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'avvocato penalista amico mio la pensa in altro modo. Comunque lede la mia privacy. Vediamo, magari la smette.


ma lede la tua privacy e rompe i cabasisi se dopo che gli rispondi  questo continua . Fino ad oggi può davvero essere chiunque e anche in buona fede !


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*MK*

Il tuo amico penalista ha ragione a metà....lede la tua privacy...è vero...ma non è un seriale....non accade spesso....!!!


----------



## Old sperella (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i telefoni d'oggi sono molto invadenti sai? magari le sferra un cartone


è per quello che ho un vecchio cell , ho paura delle nuove tecnologie  !!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lede la tua privacy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne ho passate talmente tante Angelo che ti assicuro, la prudenza non è mai troppa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo...*che non è neanche così martellante.*...insooma due in una settimana piuttosto riservato.....!é Un uomo...che ha un minimo di interesse...che ha chiesto il tuo num. di cell...e stà buttando l'amo per vedere la tua predisposizione!!


ma infatti l'ho detto subito!
voglio dire, se stesse realmente sbagliando numero, due telefonate mi sembrano proprio poche.
e poi ho scoperto che c'è sta moda (anche vecchiotta ormai) di mandare sms "esca" a numeri inventati, simili magari a qualcuno di propria conoscenza. è un nuovo modo di chattare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




probabilmente sto pirletta ha 15 anni ed è un unico immenso brufolo.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> poi arrivano di notte, o di sera tardi...


Spegnilo.
Chi ti cerca per una urgenza chiamerà sul fisso.


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ne ho passate talmente tante Angelo che ti assicuro, la prudenza non è mai troppa


non diventare paranoica però dai...
se davvero è un povero cristo che sbaglia ti fai un sacco di paranoie e gli impedisci di broccolare quella giusta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è per quello che ho un vecchio cell , ho paura delle nuove tecnologie !!


fai bene. ormai non sanno più cosa inventarsi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ne ho passate talmente tante Angelo che ti assicuro, la prudenza non è mai troppa


di sicuro sono tutte cominciate con telefonate da sconosciuti.
ma fammi il piacere.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non diventare paranoica però dai...
> se davvero è un povero cristo che sbaglia ti fai un sacco di paranoie e *gli impedisci di broccolare quella giusta*


----------



## Old sperella (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non diventare paranoica però dai...
> se davvero è un povero cristo che sbaglia ti fai un sacco di paranoie e gli impedisci di broccolare quella giusta


magari una tipa ha dato il cell sbagliato ad uno e questo è convinto di baccagliare lei !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo amico penalista ha ragione a metà....lede la tua privacy...è vero...ma non è un seriale....non accade spesso....!!!


ma scusa. lederebbe la sua privacy se lei le/gli dicesse che le sta rompendo le palle e che non vuole essere contattata. se io telefono a una persona, sbagliando magari numero, non sto ledendo la privacy di nessuno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> magari una tipa ha dato il cell sbagliato ad uno e questo è convinto di baccagliare lei !


 
e magari la tipa in quesitone ha dato il numero sbagliato di proposito, perché lui è un cesso inenarrabile


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Angelo*

Infattii!!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e magari la tipa in quesitone ha dato il numero sbagliato di proposito, perché lui è un cesso inenarrabile


e la sfiga ha voluto che il numero sbagliato fosse il mio


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Andiamoci piano eh*

DAL DECRETO LEGGE 'ANTISTUPRI'


*NEL DL ANCHE NORME CONTRO LO STALKING* 
Il decreto anti-stupri approvato oggi é "motivo di soddisfazione, perché da una risposta immediata e non tardiva ai fenomeni della violenza sessuale. Non agiamo su l'onda dell'emotività, ma emaniamo norme già approvate da un ramo Parlamento". Lo ha detto il ministro delle Pari opportunità Mara Carfagna in conferenza stampa a Palazzo Chigi. "Sullo stalking - ha rilevato Carfagna - sono previste sanzioni per gli episodi di molestie e minacce reiterate prima che possano degenerare in condotte più gravi: le pene vanno da sei mesi a 4 anni, con aggravanti se il reato è commesso da un ex partner o marito o ai danni di soggetti particolarmente deboli". Previsto, ha aggiunto, "che la vittima si possa rivolgere al questore che può 'ammonire' il colpevole, nonché il divieto di avvicinamento ai luoghi frequentati dalla persona offesa".


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> DAL DECRETO LEGGE 'ANTISTUPRI'
> 
> 
> *NEL DL ANCHE NORME CONTRO LO STALKING*
> Il decreto anti-stupri approvato oggi é "motivo di soddisfazione, perché da una risposta immediata e non tardiva ai fenomeni della violenza sessuale. Non agiamo su l'onda dell'emotività, ma emaniamo norme già approvate da un ramo Parlamento". Lo ha detto il ministro delle Pari opportunità Mara Carfagna in conferenza stampa a Palazzo Chigi. "Sullo stalking - ha rilevato Carfagna - sono previste sanzioni per gli episodi di molestie e minacce reiterate prima che possano degenerare in condotte più gravi: le pene vanno da sei mesi a 4 anni, con aggravanti se il reato è commesso da un ex partner o marito o ai danni di soggetti particolarmente deboli". Previsto, ha aggiunto, "che la vittima si possa rivolgere al questore che può 'ammonire' il colpevole, nonché il divieto di avvicinamento ai luoghi frequentati dalla persona offesa".


si ma non state esagerando un filino??
per 3 telefonate lo denominate stalking??????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e la sfiga ha voluto che il numero sbagliato fosse il mio


e che ce voi fa? di qualcuno doveva essere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




una volta per un errore di stampa su un quotidiano di roma, ho ricevuto telefonate da infoiati che cercavano la tettona accompagnatrice della prenestina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




alla decima telefonata ho braccato uno che pareva pure un pirlettino dalla voce e gli ho chiesto da dove avesse tolto il numero e mi ha detto nome del giornale e numero pubblicato. se il mio era 1234567 quello era qualcosa di simile e chi l'ha digitato ha scritto 12345678. l'8 non lo prendeva perché era una cifra di troppo e automaticamente veniva fuori il mio numero. credo ci fossero più probabilità che facessi cinquina al lotto (superenalotto non esisteva ancora mi sa )


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

mk. ot.
ma tu non avevi iniziato un lavoro? quel progetto col tuo amico?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*..........*

Allora hai parlato con me......peccato non eri tu la tettona della prenestina....!!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mk. ot.
> ma tu non avevi iniziato un lavoro? quel progetto col tuo amico?


Niente lavoro, troppe cose di cui occuparmi. Non le telefonate eh


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma non state esagerando un filino??
> per 3 telefonate lo denominate stalking??????


Ripeto, io darei fiato al fischietto ... almeno gli/le buco il timpano per il momento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poi se il fatto continua informerei i carabinieri.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Cmq*

Però.....usare questo mezzo per abbordare una è da insicuri.....!!Io farei diversamente....meglio un incontro...facendo credere che sia casuale....!!


----------



## lale75 (20 Febbraio 2009)

Secondo me MK dovresti rispondere dicendo a chicchessia che ha sbagliato numero. Se continua allora minaccialo di denunciarlo ai carabinieri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora hai parlato con me......peccato non eri tu la tettona della prenestina....!!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però.....usare questo mezzo per abbordare una è da insicuri.....!!Io farei diversamente....meglio un incontro...facendo credere che sia casuale....!!


Ci manca...


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2009)

avendo letto di cosa si tratterebbe convengo che sarebbe molto più opportuno definire stalking la telefonata di mammuccari il giovedì sera su scherzi a parte-


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Magari non*

arrivano nel cuore della notte eh...


----------



## Rebecca (21 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che modo? con la polizia postale?
> secondo me ti ridono in faccia. e forse giustamente. che gli dici? "in un mese mi ha chiamato 4 volte un numero a cui non ho mai risposto?"


A me non hanno riso in faccia....


----------



## Rebecca (21 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No no la polizia normale.


No, si va a quella postale,


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> No, si va a quella postale,


Grazie Rita, al momento niente più telefonate, sperem....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> A me non hanno riso in faccia....



se la situazione era tale e quale a quella esposta, hanno riso quando sei uscita.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se la situazione era tale e quale a quella esposta, hanno riso quando sei uscita.


il giudice non l'ha pensata così.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> il giudice non l'ha pensata così.


Rita che era successo?


----------



## Rebecca (21 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Rita che era successo?


Te l'ho scritto in privato.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Te l'ho scritto in privato.


Grazie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> il giudice non l'ha pensata così.



presentami un giudice che condanna una persona che fa tre telefonate alle quali non rispondi, che lo facciamo radiare.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> presentami un giudice che condanna una persona che fa tre telefonate alle quali non rispondi, che lo facciamo radiare.


Angelo non capisco perché te la prendi tanto...


----------



## Rebecca (21 Febbraio 2009)

Non si può rompere le scatole a una persona con chiamate non gradite, chi non ci passa non capisce quanto sia fastidioso e angoscioso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Febbraio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Non si può rompere le scatole a una persona con chiamate non gradite, chi non ci passa non capisce quanto sia fastidioso e angoscioso.


sono d'accordissimo rita. ma se non rispondi a questa persone e non gli dici che le telefonate non sono gradite, come fa a saperlo? rimane sempre la possibilità che questo stia sbagliando numero


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Angelo non capisco perché te la prendi tanto...


lo sai che a volte me la prendo per delle fesserie.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo rita. ma se non rispondi a questa persone e non gli dici che le telefonate non sono gradite, come fa a saperlo? rimane sempre la possibilità che questo stia sbagliando numero


Alors, se vieni abbordata e dici no grazie dovrebbe finire lì la questione. Se lo stesso tizio ti rivede e ti dice ciao bella che fai inizi a romperti i suddetti, se lo rifà una terza volta cominci a pensare come fare per togliertelo di mezzo...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alors, se vieni abbordata e dici no grazie dovrebbe finire lì la questione. Se lo stesso tizio ti rivede e ti dice ciao bella che fai inizi a romperti i suddetti, se lo rifà una terza volta cominci a pensare come fare per togliertelo di mezzo...


ma tu gliel'hai detto no grazie , non sono io la bella che cerchi con sms ?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma tu gliel'hai detto no grazie , non sono io la bella che cerchi con sms ?



Troppo facile cosi'. Meglio insinuare.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppo facile cosi'. Meglio insinuare.


What?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

Io ho fatto squilli e mandato sms a uno/a sconosciuto/a inviando al numero di una collega che ...aveva cambiato numero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho ricevuto squilli e ho sempre risposto per verificare se era qualcuno che voleva me e ho scoperto che avevano sbagliato numero o avevano trascritto male.
Una mia amica, ultrasessantenne, ma molto piacente, ha ricevuto squilli e sms, poi ha richiamato per chiedere chiarimenti;  il tizio le ha detto con voce suadente "ma che bella voce". Lei ha fatto richiamare dal marito e il broccolatore non l'ha più richiamata.
Mi sembrano cose normali.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alors, se vieni abbordata e dici no grazie dovrebbe finire lì la questione. Se lo stesso tizio ti rivede e ti dice ciao bella che fai inizi a romperti i suddetti, se lo rifà una terza volta cominci a pensare come fare per togliertelo di mezzo...



indubbiamente.
ma tu hai parlato di telefonate ed sms da uno sconosciuto (tanto che non sai se il mittente sia uomo o donna) a cui non hai mai risposto. diversamente sarei stata la prima a consigliarti di sporgere denuncia.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> indubbiamente.
> ma tu hai parlato di telefonate ed sms da uno sconosciuto (tanto che non sai se il mittente sia uomo o donna) a cui non hai mai risposto. diversamente sarei stata la prima a consigliarti di sporgere denuncia.


Angelo mai sottovalutare le persone, il mondo è pieno di pazzi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Angelo mai sottovalutare le persone, il mondo è pieno di pazzi


 Ma tu hai parlato di telefonate sul cellulare da cui non sei rintracciabile ...di conseguenza non vedo nessun pericolo. 
Io non mi sono mai sentita in pericolo per telefonate da numeri sconosciuti.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

Resto ferma sulla mia idea iniziale ... il fischietto a potata di mano


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Resto ferma sulla mia idea iniziale ... il fischietto a potata di mano


per salvare  il molestatore??? concordo


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> avendo letto di cosa si tratterebbe convengo che sarebbe molto più opportuno definire stalking la telefonata di mammuccari il giovedì sera su scherzi a parte-


anche mammucari ti guardi...


----------



## ranatan (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alors, se vieni abbordata e dici no grazie dovrebbe finire lì la questione. Se lo stesso tizio ti rivede e ti dice ciao bella che fai inizi a romperti i suddetti, se lo rifà una terza volta cominci a pensare come fare per togliertelo di mezzo...


Ciao Mk.
Una volta avevo ricevuto nel giro di un paio di giorni squilli e sms con espliciti (seppur molto carini) inviti a vederci e a passare una serata fuori a cena.
Ho pensato ad un errore e al secondo messaggio mi sono decisa a rispondere. Beh, era una donna a cui un tizio aveva dato un numero sbagliato...


----------



## Old blackjack (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao Mk ,ultimamente causa lavoro son stato latitante dal forum.Mi spiace di leggere di questo tuo problema.Io ti consiglierei la prossima volta che ti chiama di rispondere e mettere in vivavoce possibilmente registrando la conversazione (tanto qui chi lede la privacy è chi ti chiama quindi poche storie!).Almeno se è un malinteso vi chiarite subito e ti togli il pensiero!
A me una volta capitò una cosa simile con uno che continuava a mandare messaggi tipo "allora come va?".."che fai stasera".Alla fine mi son rotto ho chiamato e questo è caduto dalle nuvole!!...ma sai quanti ebeti che nel 2009 ancora non sanno usare la tastiera del telefono?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Un bacione !!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Ciao Mk ,ultimamente causa lavoro son stato latitante dal forum.Mi spiace di leggere di questo tuo problema.Io ti consiglierei la prossima volta che ti chiama di rispondere e mettere in vivavoce possibilmente registrando la conversazione (tanto qui chi lede la privacy è chi ti chiama quindi poche storie!).Almeno se è un malinteso vi chiarite subito e ti togli il pensiero!
> A me una volta capitò una cosa simile con uno che continuava a mandare messaggi tipo "allora come va?".."che fai stasera".Alla fine mi son rotto ho chiamato e questo è caduto dalle nuvole!!...ma sai quanti ebeti che nel 2009 ancora non sanno usare la tastiera del telefono??
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Black... miracolosamente le telefonate sono finite...


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie Black... miracolosamente le telefonate sono finite...


Scusa MK


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa MK


----------



## Old blackjack (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie Black... miracolosamente le telefonate sono finite...


 
...menu mal!!!!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...menu mal!!!!


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie Black... miracolosamente le telefonate sono finite...



...dici che il messaggio è stato recepito??


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...dici che il messaggio è stato recepito??


Peut etre... certo c'è poi chi maligna che mi inventi le cose. L'importante è che abbiano smesso.


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Peut etre... certo c'è poi chi maligna che mi inventi le cose. L'importante è che abbiano smesso.



...sarebbe l'unico motivo per la quale l'hai scritto...o no?

...considerando anche che non è una cosa preoccupante.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Peut etre... certo c'è poi chi maligna che mi inventi le cose. L'importante è che abbiano smesso.


in un mese hai ricevuto tre telefonate e ora che non ne ricevi da qualche giorno dici che hanno smesso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ti capisco davvero, neanche impegnandomi.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sarebbe l'unico motivo per la quale l'hai scritto...o no?
> 
> ...considerando anche che non è una cosa preoccupante.....


Cosa? Che mi sono inventata tutto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sarà poco preoccupante ma fastidioso. E non si mai dove si vada a finire con queste cose...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in un mese hai ricevuto tre telefonate e ora che non ne ricevi da qualche giorno dici che hanno smesso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In una settimana Angelo, al momento nessuno nuova sì.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Angelo mai sottovalutare le persone, il mondo è pieno di pazzi





MK ha detto:


> Cosa? Che mi sono inventata tutto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i pazzi sono fastidiosi?


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa? Che mi sono inventata tutto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che parlavi a tutti  perchè hai sospettato che fosse qualcuno del forum...ma è un mio pensiero, nessuna accusa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> che parlavi a tutti perchè hai sospettato che fosse qualcuno del forum...ma è un mio pensiero, nessuna accusa


ma io mi auguro tu che stia scherzando e che lei non alluda a una cosa del genere.


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> che parlavi a tutti perchè hai sospettato che fosse qualcuno del forum...ma è un mio pensiero, nessuna accusa


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i pazzi sono fastidiosi?


Sì. Poi ci sono i lupi travestiti da agnellini, quelli sono i più pericolosi.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> che parlavi a tutti perchè hai sospettato che fosse qualcuno del forum...ma è un mio pensiero, nessuna accusa


Sei in periodo di dietrologie Iago?


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io mi auguro tu che stia scherzando e che lei non alluda a una cosa del genere.




...lo vedo un atteggiamento tipico...

(ma ho solo dato voce ai pensieri, ovviamente)


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sei in periodo di dietrologie Iago?




sono sempre con un occhio sul passato...nonostante tutto ci appartiene sempre.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sono sempre con un occhio sul passato...nonostante tutto ci appartiene sempre.


Beh aprire gli occhi fa sempre bene, su questo concordo.


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ma lo stalking che c'entra con questa vicenda?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma lo stalking che c'entra con questa vicenda?


Uff. Hai ragione, lo stalking è molto più grave, ma può iniziare anche così...


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uff. Hai ragione, lo stalking è molto più grave, ma può iniziare anche così...


ti porti avanti...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti porti avanti...


Le esperienze della vita...


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

Veramente non comincia così: in genere le vittime dello stalking lo conoscono il loro persecutore...
Comunque tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene.


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

A proposito...MK, quel lavoro che dovevi iniziare? Come è andata?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito...MK, quel lavoro che dovevi iniziare? Come è andata?


Ho rinunciato, troppe cose da sistemare ancora...


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ho rinunciato, troppe cose da sistemare ancora...


 Peccato.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> che parlavi a tutti  perchè hai sospettato che fosse qualcuno del forum...ma è un mio pensiero, nessuna accusa


Bhe' mi sa che siamo in due ad aver capito cosi'....

Niente mi devi invitare alla prossima vendemmia


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente non comincia così: in genere le vittime dello stalking* lo conoscono il loro persecutore*...
> Comunque tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene.


 L'unica cosa che capiscono queste merde è la violenza. Una buona mazza da baseball...


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che capiscono queste merde è la violenza. Una buona mazza da baseball...


  Non eri contrario alla giustizia fai da te?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che capiscono queste merde è la violenza. Una buona mazza da baseball...


Non c'ho il fisico MM...


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

Veramente lo stalking è un problema serio: le vittime spesso finiscono ammazzate. E' terrificante.


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente lo stalking è un problema serio: le vittime spesso finiscono ammazzate. E' terrificante.


quella merda di luca delfino ne è una prova...
due ne ha fatte fuori...e ora gli hanno dato solo 16 anni perchè disturbato


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che capiscono queste merde è la violenza. Una buona mazza da baseball...


 

....eh eh eh....alla vecchia maniera.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....un bell'home run risolve sempre tutto.....eh eh eh


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quella merda di luca delfino ne è una prova...
> due ne ha fatte fuori...e ora gli hanno dato solo 16 anni perchè disturbato


 Mi chiedo cosa debba fare uno per meritare l'ergastolo. iO non sono una giustizialista, ma insomma mi chiedo come si faccia a recuperare certi soggetti così pericolosi.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non eri contrario alla giustizia fai da te?


 Organizzata dallo stato e codificata dalle leggi, assolutamente contrario. Ma se mi leggi, sono stato sempre più che comprensivo per una rivalsa del singolo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non c'ho il fisico MM...


 Fatti aiutare...


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Organizzata dallo stato e codificata dalle leggi, assolutamente contrario. Ma se mi leggi, sono stato sempre più che comprensivo per una rivalsa del singolo.


 FaMMI AVERE IL TUO NUMERO IN PRIVATO. dOVESSI AVERNE BISOGNO.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....eh eh eh....alla vecchia maniera....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La prima volta bastano sei mesi di trazione al femore...


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> FaMMI AVERE IL TUO NUMERO IN PRIVATO. dOVESSI AVERNE BISOGNO.
















Porto la katana...


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Porto la katana...


E' essenziale un lavoretto pulito, senza traccie.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' essenziale un lavoretto pulito, senza traccie.


 Allora no, lascia in giro troppo sangue e richiede distanze troppo ravvicinate... meglio arco e frecce


----------



## Iris (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora no, lascia in giro troppo sangue e richiede distanze troppo ravvicinate... meglio arco e frecce


Si vabbè...come se avessi accettato MM.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si vabbè...come se avessi accettato MM.


 Se vuoi, dopo lo scalpo...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> che parlavi a tutti  perchè hai sospettato che fosse qualcuno del forum...ma è un mio pensiero, nessuna accusa


giuro su Dio che non ho il suo numero 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e onestamente non ci sprecherei una telefonata


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vuoi, dopo lo scalpo...


Azz... MM ma stesso trattamento pure con le donne?


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... MM ma stesso trattamento pure con le donne?


 Nessuna si è mai lamentata...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna si è mai lamentata...


Dello scalpo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No no parlavo di molestie MM...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La prima volta bastano sei mesi di trazione al femore...


 
..ma come...vuoi dirmi che ti negheresti il piacere di passare al quinto mese....tranciare i cavi di trazione...e farlo ricominciare daccapo....?...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna si è mai lamentata...


sborone.Chi si loda s'imbroda


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dello scalpo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dipende dall'avvenenza della signora molestatrice...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dall'avvenenza della signora molestatrice...
























   e dalla pericolosità pure


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sborone.Chi si loda s'imbroda


 Ahò è la verità... che ci posso fare... non dico (quasi) mai bugie!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e dalla pericolosità pure


 Ovviamente... ma finora sono sempre stato più pericoloso io


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ahò è la verità... che ci posso fare... non dico (quasi) mai bugie!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente... ma finora sono sempre stato più pericoloso io


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>
















Perfida... ma non era questo il caso...


----------



## Iago (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' mi sa che siamo in due ad aver capito cosi'....
> 
> Niente mi devi invitare alla prossima vendemmia



eh sì...lo credo anch'io, e sarà fantastico...


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

credo che per rispetto di quelle donne davvero molestate occorrerebbe usare termini più morbidi: infastidita, im portunata...
e usare sempre il metodo più sicuro per non ricevere telefonate sgradite: non dare il proprio numero di cellulare a nessuno che non sia persona fidata.


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che per rispetto di quelle donne davvero molestate occorrerebbe usare termini più morbidi: infastidita, im portunata...
> .


l'ho pensato anche io leggendo il titolo...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho pensato anche io leggendo il titolo...


posso fare qualche flessione anch'io??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che per rispetto di quelle donne davvero molestate occorrerebbe usare termini più morbidi: infastidita, im portunata...


potrei amarti


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e usare sempre il metodo più sicuro per non ricevere telefonate sgradite: *non dare il proprio numero di cellulare a nessuno che non sia persona fidata*.


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che per rispetto di quelle donne davvero molestate occorrerebbe usare termini più morbidi: infastidita, im portunata...
> *e usare sempre il metodo più sicuro per non ricevere telefonate sgradite: non dare il proprio numero di cellulare a nessuno che non sia persona fidata*.


 Mica facile.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mica facile.


Per chi ha attività che lo portano a contatto con il pubblico con esigenze di rintracciabilità anche in orari non d'ufficio praticamente impossibile.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per chi ha attività che lo portano a contatto con il pubblico con esigenze di rintracciabilità anche in orari non d'ufficio praticamente impossibile.


si possono usare due cellulari , uno per lavoro e uno per diletto


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per chi ha attività che lo portano a contatto con il pubblico con esigenze di rintracciabilità anche in orari non d'ufficio praticamente impossibile.


 Esatto.. che poi, anche nella sfera personale, capita di dare un cellulare a persone apparentemente "normali", conosciute da poco. A volte ci sorprende il comportamento di chi vive vicino a noi da tanti anni...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto.. che poi, anche nella sfera personale, capita di dare un cellulare a persone apparentemente "normali", conosciute da poco. A volte ci sorprende il comportamento di chi vive vicino a noi da tanti anni...


 

...non lo dire a me...il fratello di un'amica cara, che conosco molto bene da svariati anni....estremamente convinto che io avessi un certo appeal sulla sua ragazza e che oltre all'appeal ci fosse something real...(pardon...faceva rima con appeal...eh eh), mi ha bombardato il tel per due settimane di minacce anonime ed insinuanti insulti inenarrabili....salvo smettere causa intervento sorella che dopo averlo sgamato e cazziato me l'ha pure detto...
...quindi....non sai mai da dove può arrivare il pericolo...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...non lo dire a me...il fratello di un'amica cara, che conosco molto bene da svariati anni....estremamente convinto che io avessi un certo appeal sulla sua ragazza e che oltre all'appeal ci fosse something real...(pardon...faceva rima con appeal...eh eh), mi ha bombardato il tel per due settimane di minacce anonime ed insinuanti insulti inenarrabili....salvo smettere causa intervento sorella che dopo averlo sgamato e cazziato me l'ha pure detto...
> ...quindi....non sai mai da dove può arrivare il pericolo...


 
...ps....il fratello dell'amica....età 36....tanto per non cascare in questioni adolescenziali...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...non lo dire a me...il fratello di un'amica cara, che conosco molto bene da svariati anni....estremamente convinto che io avessi un certo appeal sulla sua ragazza e che oltre all'appeal ci fosse something real...(pardon...faceva rima con appeal...eh eh), mi ha bombardato il tel per due settimane di minacce anonime ed insinuanti insulti inenarrabili....salvo smettere causa intervento sorella che dopo averlo sgamato e cazziato me l'ha pure detto...
> ...quindi....non sai mai da dove può arrivare il pericolo...


Addirittura anonime? Coraggioso il ragazzo eh...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' quello che penso anch'io Oscuro. Il primo sms diceva che voleva conoscermi, quello di ieri sera chiedeva che stavo facendo. Sempre con lo stesso numero.


 ma far richiamare un amico maschio e dire che il numero è suo e non vuol essere disturbato!?!?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Addirittura anonime? Coraggioso il ragazzo eh...


 

....coraggioso mi sembra una definizione azzardata...direi che la più adatta comincia con c.......e finisce con oglione.....


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....coraggioso mi sembra una definizione azzardata...direi che la più adatta comincia con c.......e finisce con oglione.....


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...non lo dire a me...il fratello di un'amica cara, che conosco molto bene da svariati anni....estremamente convinto che io avessi un certo appeal sulla sua ragazza e che oltre all'appeal ci fosse something real...(pardon...faceva rima con appeal...eh eh), mi ha bombardato il tel per due settimane di minacce anonime ed insinuanti insulti inenarrabili....salvo smettere causa intervento sorella che dopo averlo sgamato e cazziato me l'ha pure detto...
> ...quindi....non sai mai da dove può arrivare il pericolo...


 Vedi? Tante volte non è possibile prevedere la reazione della gente... non è difficile incappare in queste situazioni...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedi? Tante volte non è possibile prevedere la reazione della gente... non è difficile incappare in queste situazioni...


 

....timeo danaos atque dona ferentes....


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Addirittura anonime? Coraggioso il ragazzo eh...


 Cuor di Leone...


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....timeo danaos atque dona ferentes....


 mica solo loro...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mica solo loro...


 

...già...mmm.....allora ripeschiamo il principe di Machiavelli....._Dagli amici mi guardi Iddio, che dai nemici mi guardo io..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...già...mmm.....allora ripeschiamo il principe di Machiavelli....._Dagli amici mi guardi Iddio, che dai nemici mi guardo io.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh si... vero... o: con amici come quelli, chi ha bisogno di nemici?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh si... vero... o: con amici come quelli, chi ha bisogno di nemici?


 

.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .....vero....
....allora la chiudo con la sintesi suprema dei rapporti....._Se vuoi la pace....prepara la guerra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Visto quanto si parla in questo periodo di operazioni di "pace", andrebbe bene anche: _Se vuoi la guerra, prepara la pace_.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Visto quanto si parla in questo periodo di operazioni di "pace", andrebbe bene anche: _Se vuoi la guerra, prepara la pace_.


 

....ma....e se uno non vuole niente....?....che deve preparare...?


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....ma....e se uno non vuole niente....?....che deve preparare...?


Il passaporto  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....ma....e se uno non vuole niente....?....che deve preparare...?


 ...pessima qualità di humour...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il passaporto


 
...ciao marì....bello il bacio di doisneau....


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...ciao marì....bello il bacio di *doisneau....*
















​


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


>


 

...è una delle foto di uno degli autori che amo di più...quel movimento incessante alle spalle mentre due centimetri davanti il tempo si ferma...si blocca....congela l'istante...ma non l'immortalità delle sensazioni e dell'emozione....


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per chi ha attività che lo portano a contatto con il pubblico con esigenze di rintracciabilità anche in orari non d'ufficio praticamente impossibile.


il numero che uso  per l'attività è ovviamente un altro


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto.. che poi, anche nella sfera personale, capita di dare un cellulare a persone apparentemente "normali", conosciute da poco. A volte ci sorprende il comportamento di chi vive vicino a noi da tanti anni...


 certo nella vita tutto può succedere
ma limitare al minimo il cerchio contribuisce eccome alla privacy.


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...è una delle foto di uno degli autori che amo di più...quel movimento incessante alle spalle mentre due centimetri davanti il tempo si ferma...si blocca....congela l'istante...ma non l'immortalità delle sensazioni e dell'emozione....


Vedo che ti piace molto, qui c'e' il suo sito:

http://www.robertdoisneau.com/

dove troverai foto bellissime, ricche di significato ed emozioni


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo nella vita tutto può succedere
> ma limitare al minimo il cerchio contribuisce eccome alla privacy.


 
io non rispondo quasi mai a un numero che non è memorizzato sul mio  cell


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedo che ti piace molto, qui c'e' il suo sito:
> 
> http://www.robertdoisneau.com/
> 
> dove troverai foto bellissime, ricche di significato ed emozioni


 
....merci marì....ti piace la fotografia....?


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non rispondo quasi mai a un numero che non è memorizzato sul mio cell


 e ai numeri privati?
grandi maleducati


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ai numeri privati?
> grandi maleducati


ho fatto mettere il chi è a casa.
quando vedo la p non rispondo.
e ho pure levato la segreteria telefonica.
io faccio quel che posso ......


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ai numeri privati?
> grandi maleducati


 

....minerva....ai numeri privati non si risponde mai. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ben che vada è l'oeratore che propone un'offerta che proprio non si può rifiutare....


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....merci marì....ti piace la fotografia....?


Mi piacciono tutte le forme d'arte ... ma 






















































tu hai cambiato lavoro?


----------



## ranatan (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....minerva....ai numeri privati non si risponde mai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sky per esempio utilizza sempre il numero privato...o almeno a me appare privato.
Ultimamente mi chiameranno almeno una volta alla settimana per offrirmi grandi vantaggi (che poi in reltà sono sempre delle mezze fregatura) e se non rispondo riprovano ogni 3 ore.
Ormai so che sono loro e rispondo!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sky per esempio utilizza sempre il numero privato...o almeno a me appare privato.
> Ultimamente mi chiameranno almeno una volta alla settimana per offrirmi grandi vantaggi (che poi in reltà sono sempre delle mezze fregatura) e se non rispondo riprovano ogni 3 ore.
> Ormai so che sono loro e rispondo!


 
....appunto...


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

se prima non mi dice la parola d'ordine ..non rispondo neanche a mio marito.fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo nella vita tutto può succedere
> *ma limitare al minimo il cerchio contribuisce eccome alla privacy*.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se prima non mi dice la parola d'ordine ..non rispondo neanche a mio marito.fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio


 
ma tu ce l'hai la controparola d'ordine?


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu ce l'hai la controparola d'ordine?


no.infatti spesso buttiamo giù e scriviamo una mail


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no.infatti spesso buttiamo giù e scriviamo una mail



perchè non passate ai segnali di fumo? Son palanche che vanno se no


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non passate ai segnali di fumo? Son palanche che vanno se no


 hai ragione. comunque anche i pizzini son pratici
ieri gliene ho scritto uno e l'ho inviato direttamente sulla sua scrivania davanti a me a guisa di aeroplanino.
gli è finito in un occhio e inopinatamente si è arrabbiato. che modi


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione. comunque anche i pizzini son pratici
> ieri gliene ho scritto uno e l'ho inviato direttamente sulla sua scrivania davanti a me a guisa di aeroplanino.
> gli è finito in un occhio e inopinatamente si è arrabbiato. che modi


è capitato anche a me
abbiamo superato anche i pizzini
ora ci leggiamo il labiale


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

i pizzini sono obsoleti e lascian tracce.
L'alfabeto muto?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non passate ai *segnali di fumo*? Son palanche che vanno se no


Come la mettiamo con le categorie "euro"?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come la mettiamo con le categorie "euro"?


non l'ho mia capita


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non l'ho mia capita


Hai parlato di segnali di fumo, ma con le norme antiinquinamento son cazzi.
Ci vuole una coperta almeno "euro 4", sennò non puoi trasmettere nelle ZTL


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

datemi un tiro subito


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se prima non mi dice la parola d'ordine ..non rispondo neanche a mio marito.fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio


 Ma sei sposata???


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma sei sposata???


 sposatissima


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sposatissima


 Mi crolla un mito...


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi crolla un mito...


 se continua così, caro multimodi,
crolleranno altre cose.gli anni passano
ah destino crudele


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se continua così, caro multimodi,
> crolleranno altre cose.gli anni passano
> ah destino crudele


le tette o i capelli ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> le tette o i capelli ?


 gli ideali
ihihih
tiè


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli ideali
> ihihih
> tiè


donna...


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se continua così, caro multimodi,
> crolleranno altre cose.gli anni passano
> ah destino crudele


 Ciò che guadagniamo in consapevolezza, lo perdiamo contro la forza di gravità... vale per tutti!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma sei sposata???


Incredibile vero?


----------

